# Teak? Ipe?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I ended up with some hardwood which I think is teak. Very heavy with a awesome grain. Any idea of the value? 
16 pieces at 5 3/8 x 32 and maybe 6 pieces at 6 x 36.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The first pic looks like it could be teak.
The grain in the second pic looks like mahogany.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The second picture is the top board in the top picture. I put some water on it to show the grain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty sure it is not Ipe, it almost has no grain, very very dense wood. Not sure about teak, never really handled it much. The second pic sure looks like mahogany to me.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you do not find out on 2 cool, take a piece of it and go to clark hardwoods on 5 1/2 st. in houston some of those guys should be able to identify it and you can find out what it sells for from them


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Iâ€™m leaning towards teak. 
Picture of a fresh end grain cut and another picture of the face with some water splashed on it. Beautiful grain. Hard, heavy and dense. 














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Teak will also feel a little waxy before finish. It has high silica content in the grain and is pretty hard on cutting tools. Nevertheless, it is the first choice in a marine environment.


----------

